# Whats Your Favorite Forum Argument?



## InCider (2/9/08)

I was thinking of some of the active threads today when I was on my way home and wanted to know what forum topic piqued your interest the most.
There must be heaps of others, but these are the ones off the top of my head.

InCider.


----------



## trevc (2/9/08)

Funny... good idea


----------



## Muggus (2/9/08)

Hahaha I had a feeling that would be the most popular!


----------



## Tony (2/9/08)

You forgot the "how many more of these f#$king Polls do we have to endure" thread

 :lol: 

I liked the No Chill one. 

And shouldnt it be Darren V's No chill ????

I really enjoyed posting on a state comp winning beer being a no chill brew..... that sat for a month with 2 inches of air space in the cube!

hehehehe

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/08)

Darren v The World.... :lol: 


But Batz and a Wit is always good for a laugh :beer:


----------



## smudge (2/9/08)

I voted Chill vs No Chill because if it 'worked' it could change the way I brew sometimes. And it has a bit.

I would like to have voted for Darren vs The World because most 'discussions' he involves himself with, I learn something.
There is nothing like a Devil's advocate to stir the possum. Instead of blasting off with (sometimes) inane responses, most
people actually have to think a bit when they respond to Darren. It adds to the integrity of the threads.

By the way, a Devil's advocate can actually BE the Devil! I'm still a bit confused myself as to where Darren fits.  

As long as at the end of any argument on this forum, people are happy to agree to disagree, without the histrionics
then I'll be here for a while.

Cheers,
smudge


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/08)

Tony said:


> I really enjoyed posting on a state comp winning beer being a no chill brew..... that sat for a month with 2 inches of air space in the cube!




And look what it did to your teeth...


----------



## Tony (2/9/08)

There is no toothbrush that could beat the botulism spores!


----------



## goatherder (2/9/08)

How about K&K vs AG? That old chestnut hasn't come up for a while.


----------



## Tony (2/9/08)

goatherder said:


> How about K&K vs AG? That old chestnut hasn't come up for a while.



Is that really an argument?


----------



## matti (2/9/08)

I think I have had an opinion about most of them but SA top gun Dazza gets the prize...


----------



## browndog (2/9/08)

I voted for Darren V Retailers  However, who can forget the Mark Chovain affair!


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony (2/9/08)

Or the Jovial Monk free chat room!

Now thats going back a bit


----------



## dc59 (2/9/08)

Tony said:


> Is that really an argument?



Of course not, K&K is the clear winner. Quick, easy and who hasn't produced anexcellent beer from a kit. You're with me on this Tony, right???


----------



## trevc (2/9/08)

K&K is like watching porn, AG is like getting laid... they both accomplish the same thing in the end, but only one is the real deal. The AG(and woman) takes a lot more effort, but it's always worth your time


----------



## Tony (2/9/08)

Of course mate. K+K is way better....... I just AG to get away from the Woman (AG)........ Oh now im confused :unsure:


----------



## buttersd70 (2/9/08)

trevc said:


> K&K is like watching porn, AG is like getting laid... they both accomplish the same thing in the end, but only one is the real deal. The AG(and woman) takes a lot more effort, but it's always worth your time



So, is extract brewing like........screwing an ugly woman? Somewhere in between the two? :blink:


----------



## LethalCorpse (3/9/08)

heh, I'd say my choice was fairly obvious.

I've never had issue with DIY electrics - I do it too - it's the almost-certain-electrocution-type jobs that get me ranting.


----------



## InCider (3/9/08)

What about some of the NSW vs QLD rants (or Parochial QLD vs the Southerners!) :lol: 

or the Lambs Go Bar in Melbourne having a childrens play area?


----------



## joecast (3/9/08)

buttersd70 said:


> So, is extract brewing like........screwing an ugly woman? Somewhere in between the two? :blink:



maybe its like prostitution. paying someone else to do the work, while you still get the same result??


----------



## warra48 (3/9/08)

What happened to the argument about airlocks v. gladwrapped fermenters?


----------



## sponge (3/9/08)

That's just silly

Who uses airlocks these days....


----------



## TasChris (3/9/08)

I was a bit of a fan of the "Craftbrewer selling Wyeast will destroy the world" thread. Got hot and heated very quickly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/9/08)

And just what is wrong with world domination....... :excl:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (3/9/08)

I had a hard time deciding between NoChill and BiaB. In both theses threads, there were several instances where people would say "I couldn't be bothered reading the previous posts, but..." and then bring up material from the previous posts. Always pushed one of my buttons...

As long as we are addressing the argument at hand and not attacking each other, it is all good and another of my buttons doesn't get pushed.

Disclaimer: I BiaB, NoChill, don't like Wheatbeers much and usually pay retail +5% for everything...


----------



## staggalee (3/9/08)

Arguement?
What arguement?
I`ve never seen a decent knock em down drag em out kick em in the balls arguement here in the three and a half years I`ve been a member. :lol: 
It must all happen when I`m not looking  

stagga.


----------



## Snow (3/9/08)

I find the Batz v wheatbeer argument the most intriguing  

I can't understand his aversion, and as he never seems to turn up to any case swaps anymore, I don't get any opportunities to try and change his mind.  

Darren v retailers comes a close second.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Maple (3/9/08)

I voted Batz v Wheatthings. The certain individual v anything threads do provide "entertainment", I do not wish to support any f"wit going off of no basis attacking the livelihood of retailers, or their customers/supporters. there's a place for everything, I disagree that this is the place. perhaps a one on one in a dark alley...


----------



## LethalCorpse (3/9/08)

warra48 said:


> What happened to the argument about airlocks v. gladwrapped fermenters?


My lost double batch hoegaarden clone is what bloody happened to it!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/9/08)

Snow said:


> I find the Batz v wheatbeer argument the most intriguing
> 
> I can't understand his aversion, and as he never seems to turn up to any case swaps anymore, I don't get any opportunities to try and change his mind.
> 
> ...



Its a shame batz works to hard to appreciate a wit...but then again...i hate smoked beers..and proud :chug:


----------



## Frank (3/9/08)

Do you use a garden hose to fill your kettle? A food grade hose must double as a carbon filter?? Doesn't it??


----------



## browndog (3/9/08)

Incider, you forgot about a real bone of contention in "Should brewing comps allow K&K and BOP" Being a man that swills stuff from the fermenter out of a jar, you can be forgiven for that oversight.  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Darren (3/9/08)

Hey Insider,

Just noticed this thread. I am unsure why the Darren v Retailer thread is so popular but perhaps its because each and everyone of us realise that if we band together and ignore the commonly biased posts from retailers (and their pussies) homebrewing can become significantly less expensive (and intelligent).

cheers

Darren

PS: HOMEBREWING is a passion for me and no-one close to me really thought that I would stop posting 8)


----------



## Tony (3/9/08)

Boston said:


> Do you use a garden hose to fill your kettle?



About 20 meters of it, but i use it to fill the HLT


----------



## Tim (3/9/08)

> Hey Insider,
> 
> Just noticed this thread. I am unsure why the Darren v Retailer thread is so popular but perhaps its because each and everyone of us realize that if we band together and ignore the commonly biased posts from retailers (and their pussies) homebrewing can become significantly less expensive (and intelligent).
> 
> ...



Hmm, hypocrisy in action. I did notice a few weeks ago that Darren was very supportive of a retailer who is not a forum sponsor. The offending topic is here.

edit - tidy up


----------



## PostModern (3/9/08)

Crack coarse and float your mash, morons.

Actually, I'm on the unpopular side of a lot of arguments. I salt my beer using "handfuls", measure grain with a bucket, crack coarse and float mash, no-chill and "over-pitch". Why do my beers taste so damn good all the time?


----------



## blackbock (4/9/08)

Initially I found both the BIAB and No-chill threads of huge interest. I no longer think they are of interest, because they have become just another way of doing things. No deaths reported from No chill and many megalitres of good tasting BIAB have been and gone.

The Darren thing is quirky. I have to admire him, he stands his ground without getting abusive. And he usually makes very good points, just not everyone is prepared to listen.


----------



## Screwtop (4/9/08)

Thanks for the list InCider. Much easier to select a lure when you know what species are available :lol:


----------



## reviled (4/9/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its a shame batz works to hard to appreciate a wit...but then again...i hate smoked beers..and proud :chug:



How can you hate smoked beers??? Thats criminal!


----------



## Snow (4/9/08)

blackbock said:


> The Darren thing is quirky. I have to admire him, he stands his ground without getting abusive.



Really? I find many of his posts abusive. Just check his last post above! "retailers and their pussies". Hardly intelligent, well measured, constructive criticism, eh?

- Snow


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/9/08)

Love the Darren Vs Retailers. No bars hold straight for the jugular stuff. Makes gripping reading the old and the new. Just when you think Darren has dissapearedoff the radar his head pops up on another thread ready to say it how he see's it. Great stuff :lol: Its seems going on the vote count I am not the only one.

BYB


----------



## staggalee (4/9/08)

The vote count says it in one.
It would never have been in doubt from the moment it appeared on the board  

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (4/9/08)

> maybe its like prostitution. paying someone else to do the work, while you still get the same result??



baaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jimmyjack (4/9/08)

Darren V everybody else should be a category & no D you cant ask the mods to delete this post. On a positive point at least D stands up and tells people what he thinks wrong or right. 


JJ


----------



## TidalPete (4/9/08)

jimmyjack said:


> On a positive point at least D stands up and tells people what he thinks wrong or right.
> JJ



And that is what democracy is all about. :beerbang: 

I may not agree with what you say but will fight to the death your right to say it --- Voltaire .

TP :beer:


----------



## Sammus (4/9/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> heh, I'd say my choice was fairly obvious.
> 
> I've never had issue with DIY electrics - I do it too - it's the almost-certain-electrocution-type jobs that get me ranting.



Lol you'd hate to see my oven then.

The thermostat died recently, and my landlord refuses to fix my oven (I swear this must be against the law, I have to cook!) so I installed a spare PID I had kicking around to control the element. I like it better now than before, but it certainly is a bit dodgy :lol:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (4/9/08)

joecast said:


> maybe its like prostitution. paying someone else to do the work, while you still get the same result??



No that's Fresh Wort Kits.

:lol:


----------



## LethalCorpse (4/9/08)

Sammus said:


> (I swear this must be against the law, I have to cook!)


Yeah, it is, he has to make good any permanent fixtures - including ovens. You can take him to the tribunal and get a repaired oven, plus (I think) a tidy fine and slap on the wrist for him, but you'd have to pull the PID controller off first


----------



## bconnery (4/9/08)

Sammus said:


> Lol you'd hate to see my oven then.
> 
> The thermostat died recently, and my landlord refuses to fix my oven (I swear this must be against the law, I have to cook!) so I installed a spare PID I had kicking around to control the element. I like it better now than before, but it certainly is a bit dodgy :lol:


Getting right off topic here...
Unless things have changed basically you can issue him a notice to remedy breach, he must then respond within a certain timeframe, after which you can then go tribunal, or issue him with a notice of intention to vacate...

This happened to me back in the day. Our landlord refused to fix the gas oven, 'there are a bunch of spare nobs there...' and the leaking roof 'we had it looked at, they couldn't find anything wrong', that would be apart from the water in my bedroom of course....
We went through all this and got out of the lease without penalty. 

Contact the tenants authority, assuming it still exists, and it is the same in states other than QLD too of course...


----------



## reVoxAHB (4/9/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> Yeah, it is, he has to make good any permanent fixtures - including ovens. You can take him to the tribunal and get a repaired oven, plus (I think) a tidy fine and slap on the wrist for him, but you'd have to pull the PID controller off first



:icon_offtopic: we recently took our tenants (2 guys) to tribunal with a notice to vacate for failure to pay rent, 6 weeks ongoing. get this: the first guy contacts Metro West (charity organisation) who writes him a cheque for 1/3 of rent owing. second guy calls Metro East who writes him a cheque for another 1/3 (as I understand it, only metro east OR west is able to provide 1 assistance cheque specific to the location of dwelling - how they pimped them both, I do not know). Then, they called back and used the first name of tenant 1 and the last name of tenant 2, and got a final cheque for the remaining 1/3 owing _for a person who does not even exist_! they rock up to tribunal with the full amount owing, a free court-appointed attorney, a counsellor with diagnosis statement of depression, etc. the magistrate let them stay as they technically paid their rent. 

coincidentally, their oven went out too and we had someone there to repair it within 24 hours. if you have a dodgy landlord, it's time to move or kick him in the ass with tribunal, if you can be bothered. tribunal and the system, is on the side of the tenant from the word go, imo. 

</rant>


----------



## PostModern (4/9/08)

TidalPete said:


> I may not agree with what you say but will fight to the death your right to say it --- Voltaire .



I may disagree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to mis-attribute this quote to Voltaire.


----------



## mika (4/9/08)

Might have muffed that link PoMo


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/9/08)

Darren said:


> Hey Insider,
> 
> Just noticed this thread. I am unsure why the Darren v Retailer thread is so popular but perhaps its because each and everyone of us realise that if we band together and ignore the commonly biased posts from retailers (and their pussies) homebrewing can become significantly less expensive (and intelligent).
> 
> ...



Or maybe the people who voted that option just find it outrageous and funny?


----------



## LethalCorpse (4/9/08)

bconnery said:


> Getting right off topic here...


Is this really a thread where getting off-topic is much of an issue?



peas_and_corn said:


> Or maybe the people who voted that option just find it outrageous and funny?


Yep. Darren, don't think that anyone choosing your antics in the poll means they agree with you in any way.


----------



## white.grant (4/9/08)

mika said:


> Might have muffed that link PoMo




Voltaire actually wrote in his "Essay on Tolerance" no less, "...I detest what you write, but I would give my life to make it possible for you to continue to write." it was later paraphrased by Evelyn Beatrice Hall.

see http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Evelyn_Beatrice_Hall 

cheers

Grant


----------



## PostModern (4/9/08)

mika said:


> Might have muffed that link PoMo



Fixed.



Grantw said:


> Voltaire actually wrote in his "Essay on Tolerance" no less, "...I detest what you write, but I would give my life to make it possible for you to continue to write." it was later paraphrased by Evelyn Beatrice Hall.
> 
> see http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Evelyn_Beatrice_Hall
> 
> ...



From the now fixed link:



> Hall herself claimed later that she had been paraphrasing Voltaire's words in his Essay on Tolerance:
> 
> ``Think for yourselves and let others enjoy the privilege to do so too.''



Seems he was a Golden Rule kinda guy in general.


----------



## TidalPete (4/9/08)

PostModern said:


> I may disagree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to mis-attribute this quote to Voltaire.



Thanks for that PoMo. I took a chance & attributed that quote to Voltaire. I stand corrected if it is not but I will probably never know as your link above is not working.  

TP :beer: 

PS ------------- too late!


----------



## wyatt_girth (5/9/08)

Sammus said:


> Lol you'd hate to see my oven then.
> 
> The thermostat died recently, and my landlord refuses to fix my oven (I swear this must be against the law, I have to cook!) so I installed a spare PID I had kicking around to control the element. I like it better now than before, but it certainly is a bit dodgy :lol:




To continue OT... here's a handy starting point for you Sammus.


----------



## gundaroo (5/9/08)

the natural carb vs force carb issue has created debate in the past.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/9/08)

I'm disappointed that this isn't a more heated discussion.

Wouldn't it be good if the best forum argument was about which forum argument was the best?


----------



## Darren (5/9/08)

You wouldn't know a good forum arguement if you fell over one Spills 8)


----------



## Steve (5/9/08)

I remember a bloke (I think from Wagga) creating a few heated discussions? What was his name again? Peter? They were good to read.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dicko (5/9/08)

Maybe some of our sponsors may want to stock boxing gloves etc. :lol: 

Anyone interested in a bulk buy of knuckle dusters ?? :lol: 

Dammit! I cant find my flick knife! h34r: 

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (5/9/08)

Steve said:


> I remember a bloke (I think from Wagga) creating a few heated discussions? What was his name again? Peter? They were good to read.
> Cheers
> Steve



He spent much of his time arguing (or agreeing) with himself. Nothing like a clown with multiple accounts.


----------



## browndog (5/9/08)

Steve said:


> I remember a bloke (I think from Wagga) creating a few heated discussions? What was his name again? Peter? They were good to read.
> Cheers
> Steve



Was he called Chippy ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/08)

It bad when you start an argument with yourself and loose.....


----------



## staggalee (5/9/08)

browndog said:


> Was he called Chippy ?


yes......and "satchmo" on Grumpy`s.  

staggalee.


----------



## Sammus (5/9/08)

Just to go OT a little longer, thanks for support and information guys. My landlord sucks total ass. I think its more the RE agent though (i think the landlord is the house owner, wouldn't have a clue though tbh). I've rung and let them know (not complained) about stuff that has broken without my doing anything (bust water main shot rocks and cracked tiles etc) - stuff that doesn't bother me all that much. I rang up about the over 3 times, what really pissed me off is the third time I spoke to the agent (the stupid secretary lady wasnt in) - and she said there was NO record of me ringing up about anything since I moved in (must be at least 10 things total). Once I spoke to the agent, I had repairers over sussing out problems within 24hrs.

Now I'm justing waiting on parts for them to fix my ancient oven/stove unit.

FWIW though I don't think my problem is considered urgent - 3/4 the hotplates still work, just one hotplate and the oven doesnt. I guess oven's arent considered essential for cooking (although 90% of my cooking is baking...).

And to get back OT, I agree with most of what Darren says h34r:


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/9/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I'm disappointed that this isn't a more heated discussion.
> 
> Wouldn't it be good if the best forum argument was about which forum argument was the best?



I believe it will be the meta thread about this one that will win the award, IMO.


----------



## staggalee (5/9/08)

The what thread?

staggalee.


----------



## Tim (5/9/08)

Some of Jovial Monks advice was entertaining and provokes plenty of arguments.
Some of his better ideas were advising newbies to do five hour boils, and use over 200g of goldings in a single brew. And yes, this guy was a retailer!


----------



## Tony (5/9/08)

I remember the secret "jovial monk free" chat room that you had to type a special script to enter.


----------



## Tim (5/9/08)

His problem was that he didn't post sober, and then he slagged everyone off in the chat rooms.
I think he had major issues with PoL and Chiller IIRC


----------



## Brewtus (5/9/08)

How come when my poll says 'Normal AG' I cop a few sarcastic remarks bout the word 'normal' but no one comments when the term 'Traditional AG' is used. Is using an esky with SS braid a tradition that goes back to ancient Germanic times? Did archeologists find eskys carved from stone with hand beaten copper manifolds and chiller coils lying near by in ancient Babylon? Do monks use ancient Nasa burners and PVC hose?

 Spleen vented, over it now...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=23988


----------



## TidalPete (5/9/08)

137 votes out of over 8000.  
Looks like there is a long way to go yet for an absolute leader?
Will I die of old age by the time an absolute winner pops up????

TP :beer:


----------



## warra48 (5/9/08)

I seem to recall some heated discussion about the issue of banning PistolPatch from posting after 11 pm or midnight ??


----------



## poppa joe (5/9/08)

TIDAL PETE...........

VOLTAIRE = BENJAMIN FRANKLIN .....(Famous Quote...)

CHEERS
PJ.


----------



## TidalPete (5/9/08)

warra48 said:


> I seem to recall some heated discussion about the issue of banning PistolPatch from posting after 11 pm or midnight ??



Patch is a (Very informative) pussy compared to others here.
His only fault (If you could call it a fault?) was to ramble on & on & and on & on & on when he had a few in him such in the way as I am doing now.  

ONYA PAT! Where are you Old Son?







TP :beer:

Ps ----- Sorry PJ, missed your post. Thanks for that. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sammus (5/9/08)

yeah pat was fun. What happened to that dude?


----------



## Tony (5/9/08)

He is still around. Just quiet is all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/08)

warra48 said:


> I seem to recall some heated discussion about the issue of banning PistolPatch from posting after 11 pm or midnight ??




I actually started THAT thread.....I still get a laugh, as do many others that know Pat, over that thread

Pat even PM'd me and thought it was a great thread...we even had a discussion over it at the last QLD Xmas Swap meet, when he phoned in ....

Love you Pat, your BIAB biatch... :lol:


----------



## InCider (13/11/09)

A good show this one too! Thanks Dags! :lol: 

Darren & Misc. v Craftbrewer passing on savings


----------

